
Against Decentralization - pudo
http://pudo.org/blog/2015/11/04/against-decentralization.html
======
angersock
_Making decentralization the only strategy for the open web is a big bet, with
little evidence in it 's favor._

I mean, sure, if you don't want to count the first twenty years of the
Internet, I suppose it doesn't have much evidence.

Author seems to be completely missing the other benefits, such as having a
more open marketplace of ideas, of having a more robust set of different
services to fall back on in case one falls over for whatever reason, and so
forth.

The clincher for me was the appeal to "but but but we have to work _with_ the
.gov on this". It's pretty obvious that freedom of speech and decentralized
control is anathema to every .gov out there today.

